#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  DAP in de herkansing

## yoghurt

Oke oke ik zit gemiddelde wel 1 keer op dit forum op DAP the k*nkeren, maar toch had ff snel een xrl kabel nodig aangezien DAP het enigste betaalbare was, en het enigste beschikbaar toch maar even snel meegenomen (normaal gebruik ik neutrik maar ja) 3 dagen later heb de xrl aangesloten tussen me versterker en me mengpaneel, en daar zal je het hebben, hoor ik ineens kraken over al mijn speakers, ik schelden natuurlijk, verder kijken, 120 minuten schelden verder, trek ik in me woede de DAP kabel eruit, sluit een nieuwe NEUTRIK kabel aan, en ja hoor het gekraak is weg. Rarararara, bij aanschaf van DAP is er maar 1 bedieningswijze aan te raden: CONTAINER OPEN, DAP ERIN, CONTAINER DICHT.

De Apparatuur Prutsers--&gt; of te wel DAP.

Aan mij lijf geen DAP meer,

Greetz Yo

LIVE IS A MIX!!!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik heb nooit problemen met DAP kabels...We hebben ze in de verhuur zelfs....naast onze Tasker met Neutric, voor de losse verhuur...nog geen problemen gehad..

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Theo-REET-ies gelul, dat is het..

----------


## yoghurt

Hmmmz toch ben ik niet de enigste die er problemen heeft met DAP kabels, want heb het 3 keer eerder gehoord dus.

Greetz Yo

IEDER ZIJN MENING, EN DE MIJNE IS VAN MIJ, EN DIE HOU IK <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Maar er zit wel 1 nadeel aan die DAP kabels....ze hebben geen trekkoord....dat kan wel een erg lastig zijn..

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Theo-REET-ies gelul, dat is het..

----------


## CyberNBD

Kan me aansluiten bij yoghourt, ooit 2 kabels (gekregen) van dap gehad, hadden na 2 klussen storing.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Mr Dj

ook houd ik niet van PLASIC connectors. voor mij alleen neutrik

----------


## CyberNBD

Had het niet over de connectoren.. die zijn gewoon ehelmaal ruk.. maar over de kabel.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## ralph

Wat jij mis hebt met je kabeltjes weet ik niet, maar als trouwe DAP kabel gebruiker, ik heb ze zelfs een keer weg durven geven..., vindt ik toch dat je bijzonder pech hebt gehad en dat ik jouw mening ab-so-fucking-lutely niet kan onderschrijven!

Niets boven zelfgemaakte combi van Tasker icm Neutrik, maar niet beginnen over spullen die gewoon prima zijn.

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Ik heb een toeter op mn waterscooter!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## CyberNBD

Das dan jouw mening, ik merkte wat er loos was, en dat waren gesloopte dap kabels.. ik zeg nooit dat een tasker nooit stuk gaat, maar dit vond ik wel extreem.  Een kabel is snel stuk of niet, meer valt er niet aan te onderbouwen lijkt me zo.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Merijndj

Ik hoor het al "ik koop geen d*pkabels. (geen d*p kabels ook minder geklier).



groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## musicjohn

Ik ga een nieuw merk kabels beginnen:

PAD kabels !!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

Doe mij maar een Mazda, daar zit ook een A en een D in .....

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Wat jij mis hebt met je kabeltjes weet ik niet, maar als trouwe DAP kabel gebruiker, ik heb ze zelfs een keer weg durven geven..., vindt ik toch dat je bijzonder pech hebt gehad en dat ik jouw mening ab-so-fucking-lutely niet kan onderschrijven!
> 
> Niets boven zelfgemaakte combi van Tasker icm Neutrik, maar niet beginnen over spullen die gewoon prima zijn.
> 
> &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Ik heb een toeter op mn waterscooter!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;



Ik sluit me daar volledig bij aan!!!

Enne heb nog geen kunstof xlrén gezien aan die kant en klare dap xlr's...

CoRReCt me if i'm wrong...

*Showtechniek*

----------


## yoghurt

Na ja ik heb die kabel even opengehaald, maar hij is ook niet netjes gesoldeerd moet ik zeggen, en ik had precies hetzelfde als Cyber NBD storing stom kraakje dat behoorlijke scheldpartijen opleverd als je niet weet waar het vandaan komt.

Greetz Yo

2 appels, 3 peren, en oh ja doe ook maar een Dateq gmp 8.3

----------


## Niek...

To everyone: Ik ben dat DAP gedoe nu eigenlijk weleens zat...Elke maand is er wel weer iemand die leuk probeert te doen door de achterhaalde DAP discussie weer op te rakelen (nu Yoghurt dus). Daarnaast zijn er ook altijd weer mensen die er, voor de zoveelste keer, aan meedoen. Je mening weergeven is OK, maar moet dat 20x ? Als laaste: door veelvuldig harde kreten over DAP te schreeuwen zou je ook weleens trotse bezitters kunnen kwetsen (niet persoonlijk bedoeld).

Wat ik mij bedacht: als iedereen hier zo kraakt op DAP, waarom koop je dan toch de kabels?

By the way, Yoghurt: het is een Dateq GPM 8.3


--&gt; Greetz Niek &lt;--

----------


## yoghurt

Klopt maar als je snel even iets typr kan het wel eens fout geschreven zijn

----------


## Jeroen

En toch heb ik Patchkabels van DAP en dat werkt prima,... zegt de grootste DAP hater van de wereld <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## sparky

De achterkantjes van de XLR'en spatten open bij lichte mishandeling. Voor de rest heb ik DAP-signaalkabels in alle soorten en maten geprobeerd en het bevalt prima.

P.S.

Die ultradunne signaalkabel die ze verkopen is prima om kabeltjes voor frontjes en andere interne rackbekabeling te fabriceren. Soldeeert geweldig weg. Wel met Neutrik plugjes dan natuurlijk.  :Smile:

----------


## yoghurt

Muhahahahahaha

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik zou zeggen...zware mishandeling....wij werken al jaren met D*A*P kabels in de verhuur....bijna nooit problemen, je moet soms gewoon de mensen en muzikanten die er mee werken africhten...Ik heb zelf ook nog een D*A*P stage wheel...nooit problemen, en werkt goed..

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Theo-REET-ies gelul, dat is het..

----------


## sparky

Er is nix theoretisch aan mijn ervaring Olaf, gelul is het zeker niet.
En waar lacht Yoghurt eigenlijk om?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Sparky...maak je niet druk om mijn zinnetje...ik denk dat ie dronken was...daarom lacht ie.. :Wink: 0

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Theo-REET-ies gelul, dat is het..

----------


## sparky

:Smile:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Er is al genoeg ellende op het forum...en de wereld... :Smile: 

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Theo-REET-ies gelul, dat is het..

----------


## sparky

Zoals mijn honderste bijdrage bijvoorbeeld.
HIER MET DIE STER!!!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## yoghurt

Nee ik ben nie dronken, nie stoned, en ik lachte om de opmerking van Jeroen

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Ik zou zeggen...zware mishandeling....wij werken al jaren met D*A*P kabels in de verhuur....bijna nooit problemen, je moet soms gewoon de mensen en muzikanten die er mee werken africhten...Ik heb zelf ook nog een D*A*P stage wheel...nooit problemen, en werkt goed..



Er zijn hele reeksen pluggen geweest van DAP die een verkeerd soort kunststof gebruiken (hetzelfde probleem dat ze ook met de ShowTec Tornado hebben (ooh-ooh)). Die pluggen waren vaak al stuk terwijl ze nog gemonteerd moesten worden.

Ik heb een keer een 24/8 multikabel voorzien van DAP pluggen (I was cheap). Dat kon dus 1 week later weer omdat ALLE achterkanten doormidden gebroken waren.

Grappig detail: Je hoeft ons niet te geloven waar het gaat om ervaringen met het spontaan afbreken van achterkanten van (diverse soorten) DAP pluggen. Hier is een foto van DAP ZELF (zo van de CD-rom gehaald): http://www.new-line.nl/images/fs-11.jpg

Dit heb ik dus enige HONDERDEN keren meegemaakt. Het probleem is bekend bij Highlite maar ik denk dat die Chinezen niet echt willen luisteren... Let wel: Het is dus niet ALTIJD een probleem MAAR het is wel degelijk een probleem dat (nog steeds) af en toe opduikt.

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## rieuwert

Dap kabels en pluggen; perfect voor vaste insatllaties; een keer steken, nooit meer loshalen; On the road gewoon niet meenemen

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Dat komt omdat Chinezen geen nedelands kunnen...dan alleen ; sambalbij?

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Theo-REET-ies gelul, dat is het..

----------


## musicjohn

Goeie reklame die foto !!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

Doe mij maar een Mazda, daar zit ook een A en een D in .....

----------


## Merijndj

Waar kan je zo'n foto krijgen/kopen.

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## sparky

Ha, de speakons van DAP

Zoals ik al zei heb ik buiten de XLR'en van DAP om geen problemen gehad met de signaalbekabeling van dit merk. 
De speakons zijn een ander verhaal. 
We hebben een produktie gehad waarbij we speakerkabel tekort kwamen. Aangezien we maar 1 van de 2 paren in de kabels gingen gebruiken besloten we om verlopen te maken waarin paar 1 en 2 omgedraait zouden worden zodat we 2 kastjes konden doorlussen verloopje ertussen en weer 2 kastjes doorlussen. Alleen Neutrik maakt geen female speakons, DAP wel (voelt u 'em al?). Ik heb 20 verloopjes gemaakt en na afloop waren er daarvan 10 gescheurd.

Julie begrijpen dat deze er bij ons dus niet meer inkomen.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Maar ze kunnen zeggen wat ze willen...maar dap heeft wel een contra SPEAKON....die heeft Neutric niet..

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Theo-REET-ies gelul, dat is het..

----------


## rieuwert

Ja, maar wat heb je eraan als ze steeds stuk gaan?

----------


## ralph

Wie heeft het over STEEDS stuk gaan?

verzoek aan Rieuwert: geef een keer een MENING jij bent voor mij de DAP onder de newbies hier!

Je wil wel, maar je kan niet....

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Ik heb een toeter op mn waterscooter!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: Ha, de speakons van DAP
> 
> Zoals ik al zei heb ik buiten de XLR'en van DAP om geen problemen gehad met de signaalbekabeling van dit merk. 
> De speakons zijn een ander verhaal. 
> We hebben een produktie gehad waarbij we speakerkabel tekort kwamen. Aangezien we maar 1 van de 2 paren in de kabels gingen gebruiken besloten we om verlopen te maken waarin paar 1 en 2 omgedraait zouden worden zodat we 2 kastjes konden doorlussen verloopje ertussen en weer 2 kastjes doorlussen. Alleen Neutrik maakt geen female speakons, DAP wel (voelt u 'em al?). Ik heb 20 verloopjes gemaakt en na afloop waren er daarvan 10 gescheurd.
> 
> Julie begrijpen dat deze er bij ons dus niet meer inkomen.



Maak je toch een houten kistje met daarin twee NEUTRIK chassis-delen en in dat kastje draai je die twee aders om.

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## Contour

Dat is zeker een oplossing die werkt maar erg fraai is het niet zo'n vierkant blokje halvewege een kabel. Overigens levert neutrik zelf van deze "kastjes"! Deze zijn zowel rond (8 polige speakon) en vierkant (2 en 4 polige speakon) te krijgen. Neutrik moet gewoon zo snel mogelijk een female speakon ontwerpen lijkt mij wel zo slim van ze.

MVG Contour

----------


## sparky

> citaat:Maak je toch een houten kistje met daarin twee NEUTRIK chassis-delen en in dat kastje draai je die twee aders om.



Wijsheid achteraf.....

----------


## rieuwert

hier dan mijn mening, die ik trouwens ook al eerder heb gegeven, maar ja lezen is moeilijk voor sommige mensen.

Dap kabels en pluggen zijn perfect voor de vaste installatie, een keer steken, niet meer loshalen
On the road gewoon niet meenemen, kan een hoop ergenis schelen

----------


## yoghurt

Kijk dat is nou een duidelijke mening!!!

Greetz YO

----------


## Disco Service Apeldoorn

Neutric heeft al lang een contra speakon zoals reeds eerder gemeld op dit forum.



Marco
Disco Service Apeldoorn
MOD heft voor de zoveelste keer de verwijzing vaar jouw bedrijfssite verwijderd, is het nu zo moeilijk?

----------


## Roland

Heb nog een 16+4 kanaal multikabel van DAP staan, maar alleen passen er geen DAP pluggen in wel neutric. 

Dus DAP kabels inderdaad alleen gebruiken bij vaste installatie.

----------


## Disco Service Apeldoorn

iedere gek heeft z'n gebrek, maaaaar is het zo beter mod ?




Wij hebben D&R, Dateq , Ohm, Rcf, Bose, Jbl, Ev, Nexo, Denon, Genelec, Sabine, Marantz pro, American Dj AKG, Samson DAS, Verlinde, Prolyte  en nog veel meer

----------


## rieuwert

Ga trouwens de geluidskwaliteit vergelijken van een DAP multikabel en een van Whrilwind, denk dat je schrikt, zelf namelijk ook eens gedaan <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Wil nog wel eens een adertje stuk gaan ook trouwens, dus, alleen vast installeren!

----------


## kevin

jajajaja, heel fijn dat jullie DAP afzeiken, douw dit anders ff op slot. Als je bijna geen geld heb ga ik geen honderden euro's uitgeven voor een 8erlijk kabeltje hoor <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>.
Ik ben blij dat er merken zoals DAP zijn.. Anders kon ik misschien wel 10 jaar sparen voordat ik een box kon kopen...tsjonge...


GrEeTiNgZzZ

----------


## moderator

Sorrie DSA ..lees nu je reactie pas <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle> vondt um wel grappig. Bedankt voor het aanpassen.
Voor Kevin: Dit onderwerp gaat zeker niet op slot. Het is duidelijk heel veel behoefte om te blijven zeiken over sommige merken, Dap komt vaak voor in het rijtje merken waar deelnemers nogal eens wat op aan te merken hebben.
Of dat helemaal objectieve, proefondervindelijk opgebouwde meningen zijn of in sommige gevallen gewwon reacties van meelopers dat zal altijd in het midden blijven hangen...<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

We houden de discussie over dap dus gewoon actueel in dit onderwerp in in andere onderwerpen houden we ons afzijdig van dat gezeur...

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Anders kon ik misschien wel 10 jaar sparen voordat ik een box kon kopen...tsjonge...



*Utopia...*Het leven zou veel te mooi zijn moesten al die bucht-merken niet bestaan en _ze_ allemaal maar een beetje naar teevee keken...

Tiemen

----------


## speakerfreak

lekker duidelijk         nottt<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## yoghurt

Volgens mij bedoelt ie dat dit, het enigste topic is waar zeiken over DAP is toegestaan, om maar ff simpel te zeggen

----------


## moderator

Dat heb je goed begrepen yoghurt, maar wat Tiemen nu bedoelde..daar ben ik ook nog niet helemaal uit<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## yoghurt

LoL <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## kevin

> citaat:
> LoL <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



JA... een echte grapjes <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## yoghurt

Mogen ze eindelijk zeiken over DAP in een topic, doet niemand het <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz Yo

----------


## djstefan

hoi 

ik gebruik dap speaker kabels 
met neutrik connectors en werkt goed!!!!!


mzzzl dj stefan<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Sanne

okej... ik ben gek dat ik hier ook nog op reageer. Ik loop hier nou al een jaartje rond. DAP is klote spul... En waar gaat het hier over? over DAP! Leuk, (bijna) iedereen loopt het af te kraken.... En toch moet er weer een topic over zijn....

Groetjes Sanne.

De baas van m'n grote neef heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## LSD

> citaat:
> Volgens mij bedoelt ie dat dit, het enigste topic is waar zeiken over DAP is toegestaan, om maar ff simpel te zeggen



Is het ook toegestaan om te zeiken over "JB systems" ???
cool !!! JB systems, DAP, en aanverwanten afkraken is gewoon een leuke hobby <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

music is the dope

----------


## RDH

Je hebt gelijk sanne...dap is leuk spul voor op je slaapkamer maar als je er mee in de show moet gaan staan dan is het gewoon ronduit klote!

sorry dat ik er nog op reageer...
dit is mijn laatste opmerking in deze discussies...

groeten,
Remco

----------


## splash

Ik ben niet van plan om DAP te verdedigen, maar het is gewoon goed genoeg voor bepaalde gebruikersgroepen.

Daarnaast wil ik melden dat ook Neutrik niet altijd geweldig is, ik heb al zat Neutrik XLR-en meegemaakt met gebarsten kapjes en XLR-en waarbij bij male connector de vergrendeling is gebroken, zodat je koppeling steeds losschiet.

----------


## sparky

Oké, maar wie maakt er dan betere XLR-connectoren dan Neutrik, huh?
Alles gaat een keer kapot.

----------


## ralph

> citaat:Oké, maar wie maakt er dan betere XLR-connectoren dan Neutrik, huh?



canon?


&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Ik heb een toeter op mn waterscooter!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## sparky

Nee

----------


## PowerSound

Tja, alles moet wel eens stuk gaan. 
Ik blijf erbij dat Neutrik het beste is en blijft.
Maar omdat het prijskaartje van NEUTRIK toch hoog ligt, gebruik ik ze voor "veel gebruikte kabels", maar intern blijft het DAP en andere merken.

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## musicjohn

***, ***, ***...

Toen PISSEN  PLASSEN werdt, is het GEZEIK begonnen !!!



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

Doe mij maar een Mazda, daar zit ook een A en een D in .....

----------


## sparky

Zo op z'n tijd is dat lekker toch John! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

P.S.

Het moet natuurlijk nog wel érgens over gaan.



Bijgewerkt door - sparky op 17/09/2002  17:45:23

----------


## teammerlin

Ik zag toevallig dat een wereld DJ een topicje was begonnen over dap.... ik dacht lache, wat kan die gozer lullen en gelukkig heeft ie ook veel meer ervaring dan menig ander op dit forum, dus weet ie waar ie over lult.

Als je namelijk de prijs kwaliteit verhouding neemt tussen de dap kabel en de neutrik, vind ik dat je nix te klagen mag hebben!!

En ook optreden als rene froger moet je niet met dap doen...word wakker !!!! Kijk alleen al naar de prijs verhoudingen tussen DAP en EAW.....

trouwens het nieuwe setje van AD klinkt ook wel erg lekker, qua mid hoog net FF wat beter dan eaw (tenminste de stek die ik gehoord heb op limburg love parade...)


nou dat was het weer hoor......grtzzzz ERC

----------


## Andree

Natuurlijk moet je niet de grootste acts doen met het DAP spul. Vorige week zondag heb ik een hele dag geluid verzorgd vanuit een muziektent in Almere Haven. Het eerste gedeelte van de dag was het voornamelijk klaziek. Een strijkkwartet, blazers, zangeres met twee gitaren. Later kwam een groot koor en de dag werd afgesloten met een soulband. Voor de band moest ik alleen de zang, keyboard en blazers versterken. Gitaren werden door eigen versterkers versterkt.
Ik gebruikte 4 K112 (DAP)speakers voor naar het publiek en 2 als monitor en de Mission 800 als versterker. Van zowel de bandleden als de organisatie kreeg ik komplimenten over de kwaliteit van het geluid.

Ik heb er in ieder geval een heelijke dag aan gehad.

groet

Andree

----------


## teammerlin

Kijk zo kan het dus ook!!!!

----------


## Waypoint

Tja het is meestal zo de profs die geld over hebben (symbolisch dan hè...) kopen beter en de mensen die niet veel geld hebben/ of willen besteden kopen DAP.... 't ligt er natuurlijk ook aan wat he gewend bent hè....

----------


## yoghurt

Na ja had eigenlijk ff snel een xrl kabeltje nodig want, de rest lag ergens anders opgeslagen dus neem ff kabeltje mee, en ze hadden alleen D*P dus.

Greetz Yo

---Nu alleen de ASTON nog de MARTIN heb ik al---

----------


## kevin

nou... beterz toch...

----------


## PowerSound

En yoghurt, viel dat kabeltje nu echt zo tegen ?

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## Destiny

De grote sets van DAP zien er toch wel degelijk uit... of het kwaliteit is weet ik niet. Maar die HK Audio L.U.C.A.S. en dergelijke is ook gekopieerd door DAP, dus zal best een redelijk set zijn...

_________________________________
Sander
MSN: jip@discodestiny.nl

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## ronny

wij hebben tasker kabels met zo een onbekend xlr type aan. tis zelfs geen dap<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

nu ja een van de tasker kabels heeft het ook al begeven. Alles slijt en gaat kapot. Voor de rest kan ik over het dap verhaal niets vertellen want ik heb geen ervaring met het merk. wel met jb-systems of is dat nu eigenlijk hetzelfde<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## Max

Mijn hele Dmx Lichtshow wordt aangesloten met Dap Dmx kabels, Tot nu toe nog geen problemen gehad, ze zijn een beetje stug in gebruik maar verder niets te klagen.

----------


## Controller

Ik heb zelf 2 boxen gehad van DAP maar die dingen (MDJ serie) komen er bij mij niet meer in.

Met de bekabeling van dap heb ik _geen problemen_ gehad.

Ik heb regelmatig met een 30 mtr. gewerkt van DAP en geen problemen mee gehad.

Ook ligt er een DAP kabel tussen mijn MultiMedia pc naar de DI's van Behringer. Norgens nergens problememen mee gehad.

----------


## Michael

Ik weet niet wat men nou nog steeds zit te klagen over dit merk. Geef mij nog maar eens een merk dat een betere prijs kwaliteit verhouding op zijn produkten heeft en ook nog eens een fatsoenlijk (groot) assortiment aan onderdelen levert want bij dap is het nu heb je iets nodig je vindt het er allemaal.

DAP is een goed instapmerk en voor de hobby bob goed om mee te leven. Flashlight zal er waarschijnlijk nooit iets van kopen dus kwaliteit hoeft het ook niet te hebben.

----------


## luc2366

zo zie je maar weer...Phlippo kocht wel een paletje ADJ-versterkers

----------


## MatthiasB

phlippo heeft naar eigen zeggen strobo's van geni

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## MSSS

Ik gebruik alleen DAP voor de hele kleine feestjes tot 60 man werkt perfect voor alles wat daar boven zit gebruik ik EV of als het echt groot is dan huur ik het spul.

oleole ik heb EV  :Smile:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Dap in de herkansing... mmm de titel zegt het al, en ik was al geen voorstander van dit merk,heel veel negatieve ervaringen met hun bekabeling ...

maar dit spant wel de kroon : 

http://www.dapaudio.com/SUBINDEX.htm

Zie jij de vaud ???


cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## base

DAP zo vlug mogelijk van de markt
dapperdeflap
base

----------


## ronny

> citaat: Zie jij de vaud ???



*dap is geen american dj!!!!!!!!*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## base

ik vraag mij af wanneer dat DAP gedoe gaat ophouden ???
bijna iedereen is het er over eens dat het troep is
en kan je niks anders kopen dan DAP begin er dan niet aan 
zoek dan een andere weekend job 
base

----------


## ralph

vroeger....was alles beter (en ging het bier gewoon per meter..)
maargoed..vroeger had ik Base helemaal stijf gescholden, me voorgenomen hem geen bier te geven bij een volgende meeting, hem volkomen te negeren...

maarja, dat is vroeger en we leven nu!

Beste Base plaatst overal ongenuanceerd dat hij DAP maar helemaal niets vindt en ontraadt iedereen om ook maar iets van DAP te kopen.

Wel beste Base, ik ken bijna geen enkel pro-audio bedrijf dat niet iets van DAP gebruikt, als is het maar een prefab kabeltje, een kabeltester, een T4bar(showpech)...

Klaarblijkelijk leeft onze Base in een zeepbel, een zeepbel die terug is gedreven in de tijd, de tijd dat alleen de hele dure spullen goed genoeg waren, de tijd dat een parlamp nog ruim 70 piek kostte!

daarom voor Baase, get real, zweef terug naar de21e eeuw, laat je verrassen door de veranderd e wereldeconomie.
Het komt misschien als een donderslag bij heldere hemel voor je, maar een groot deel van de DAP audio producten wordt in licentie geproduceerd.
Als je met een item erg slechte ervaringen hebt: snap ik volkomen, als je er liever niet mee werkt omdat het niet aan jouw eisen voldoet, heb ik ook vrede mee.
Maar waar ik (t0ch wel weer jammergenoeg....) ongelovelijk nijdig om wordt is het ongenuanceerd afzeiken van een merk.
Of het nu DAP, Martin, Behringer, Lada, Buckler of wat dan ook is...

Je gelooft toch zeker zelf niet dat omdat jij overal roept dat het helemaal kut is het ook echt helemaal kut is?
mijn advies: verhoog je dosis prozac en drijf verder op je technowolk...loser!

*kind*of*cool*

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Klaarblijkelijk leeft onze Base in een zeepbel, een zeepbel die terug is gedreven in de tijd, de tijd dat alleen de hele dure spullen goed genoeg waren, 
> *de tijd dat een parlamp nog ruim 70 piek kostte!*
> *kind*of*cool*



http://www.licht-geluid.nl/winkel/Ar...asp?id=HL80109

 46,15 X 2,20371 = Fl. 101,70 / 1.19 = *Fl. 85,46* <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Verder volkomen met ralph eens hoor.... <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Showtechniek.nl*
*Zie profiel voor meer info.*

----------


## DeMennooos

Zullen we dan maar weer over stappen op de Martin discussie?
Vond ik persoonlijk toch leuker <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

scan·ner (de ~ (m.)) [com.] 
1 radarantenne
2 apparaat om te scannen

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

De Martin discussie...

eindigde die niet ergens dat er mensen waren die nog steeds eens van de Bemmelse koffie mochten komen proeven ? <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## ralph

ja....ff een rondje uitwaaien met de hond doet een mens goed...
Base, bovenstaande is niet zo lullig bedoeld als het er staat, echter als ik jouw postings zo lees, dan denk ik er wel zo over...

2Menno: Martin vs High End of Martin vs Movipech?

Denk dat we van al deze discussies hebben geleerd dat de prijs kwaliteit verhouding niet gebaat is bij het vergelijken van verschillende merken.
uiteindelijk spreekt de stapel te besteden bankbiljetten een veel hardere taal dan de wens van de techieker die ermee moet werken.
Bij het ene bedrijf is dat het verschil tussen 1 of 10 VL3000 en bij het andere bedrijf is dat het verschil tussen een trailer vol mac250 
of een bakwagentje studiospots...

kortom: de meninegn zijn zo objectief als de financieel-economische positie en de bijbehorende positie van de persoon in een bedrijf

*kind*of*cool*

----------


## DeMennooos

Nee die discussie is niet geeindigd bij iemand die nog koffie moet gaan drinken in Bemmel <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik snap trouwens ook niet dat er hier nog iemand is die er nu nog serieus op in gaat.
Voor het geld zijn het grappige spotjes, maar ook niet meer dan dat.
Wellicht dat ik positiever wordt als het echt goede spotjes worden zonder die eeuwige errors. Zelfs praten en die dingen aaien helpt niet. Toch maar een hamer meenemen de volgende keer <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
En dan zwijg ik nog maar even over die nieuwe spelcomputer. Eerst nog uit zien te vissen wanneer die workshops zijn, maar Gerrit zal wel op vakantie zijn. Na die workshop zal ik mijn mening al dan niet bij stellen <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Het is alleen niet de stapel bankbiljetten die de kwaliteit van een spot aangeven.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

scan·ner (de ~ (m.)) [com.] 
1 radarantenne
2 apparaat om te scannen

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> En dan zwijg ik nog maar even over die nieuwe spelcomputer



Misschien zou in therapie gaan helpen? Als je al commentaar begint op iets te geven voor je er het minste benul van hebt. Op iets dat dan nog alleen de NAAM Martin draagt. Je moet ook niet overdrijven....*o*o!

----------


## base

inderdaad, 
base, neemt geen blad voor de mond
en dat is ook niet verwonderlijk
als je sommige ( zogenaamde ) DJ's bezig hoort met al hun materiaal 
sta ik te blijten als een klein kind
zal niet in detaile treden 
maar het is dikwijls ????????
base

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat:Misschien zou in therapie gaan helpen? Als je al commentaar begint op iets te geven voor je er het minste benul van hebt. Op iets dat dan nog alleen de NAAM Martin draagt. Je moet ook niet overdrijven



Daarom zwijg ik er ook over tot ik hem zelf heb gezien in Bemmel....

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

scan·ner (de ~ (m.)) [com.] 
1 radarantenne
2 apparaat om te scannen

----------


## base

ja, base is hard, maar dan ook bikkelhard 
en het is blijkbaar ook nodig
spaar eens een paar eurootjes en koop degelijk materiaal
dit komt altijd ten goede aan jou imago
base

----------


## ralph

Joh Base, wat kan jij slap uit je nek lullen!
 je plaatst twee postings en je zegt:........

helemaal gene ene reet!

Je komt met geen enkel argument waarom een DAP product slecht zou zijn, je geeft geen voorbeeld, geen vergelijking, helemaal niets!

sneu!
mijn advies: verder opvoeren die prozac dosering daaro!
wat een loser...


*kind*of*cool*

----------


## base

oh ja, nog even dit RALPH !!!
hetgeen ik al gedaan heb kwa mixing enz...
daar kan jij alleen maar van dromen en een punt aan zuigen
zou ik dan toch iets kennen of niet soms
base <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>
en als je het wil weten , geef ik de url...

----------


## base

nou ralph , ik lul helemaal niet uit mijn nek, ver van !!
ik hoef helemaal DAP niet te onderbouwen, toch even wel !!!
1: het is goedkoop
2: klinkt voor geen meter
3: herstellingen in overvloed
4: dapperdeflapdrol
5: goed voor een beginnende DJ
6: bezint eer je begint
7: mooie kastjes , mooi afgewerkt , daar is alles mee gezegd

ik heb EAW , LAB-GRUPPEN en QSC POWERLIGHTS
jaaaaaaaaaaaren voor gespaard en gewerkt , in de meeste uiteenlopende feesten en omstandigheden
8 x EAW SB250r goed voor 16.000 watt RMS sub
10x EAW JF100e goed voor  3.000 watt mid-high
base

----------


## ralph

Wel beste Base,

Op wat jij kan en niet kan, daar heb ik geen mening over, simpelweg omdat ik je niet ken en daar geen oordeel over kan vellen.

Ben wel benieuwd waar jij op basseert dat je "goed"bent. Maar dat staat helemaal los van mijn punt in jouw stellingname tegen DAP!

Jij meent dat je kunt stellen dan DAP waardeloos is, je roept dit alleen maar, je komt met geen enkel argument dat mij doet denken: goh, die Base heeft een sterk punt...

Wat je wel bereikt, dat zal je inmiddels duidelijk zijn, is dat ik denk: wat is die Base sneu, die kan niet relativeren en heeft met al zijn ervaring nog niet leren herkennen wat goedkoop is en wat klwaitatief niet onderdoet voor andere budgetmerken.

Ik ga niet lopen snoeven over wat ik allemaal doe en gedaan heb, ik durf wel te stellen dat ik bovengemiddeld op de hoogte ben van wat er te koop is in de pro licht en geluid wereld.

Ik maak me allen heel erg boos over het ongefundeerd afkraken van wat dan ook. Noem het een groot gevoel voor rechtvaardigheid, ik kan het niet laten daar wat van te zeggen.

Maar ben erg benieuwd naar wat jij dan zo slecht vindt, en ook waar je het mee vergelijkt.
Ik zou zeggen: overtuig mij!

*kind*of*cool*

----------


## ralph

> citaat:
> nou ralph , ik lul helemaal niet uit mijn nek, ver van !!
> ik hoef helemaal DAP niet te onderbouwen, toch even wel !!!
> 1: het is goedkoop
> 2: klinkt voor geen meter
> 3: herstellingen in overvloed
> 4: dapperdeflapdrol
> 5: goed voor een beginnende DJ
> 6: bezint eer je begint
> 7: mooie kastjes , mooi afgewerkt , daar is alles mee gezegd



Beste Base doe niet zo droevig, noem man en paard!
zeg over welk product je het hebt, jij maakt jezelf volstrekt belachelijk met deze generaliserende postings.

Over waar je mee werkt en waar je hard voor hebt gespaard ga ik niet in. Kan niet zeggen dat ik hier erg van onder de indruk ben, kan slechts zeggen dat het spullen zijn waar ik ook graag en met veel plezier gebruik van mag maken.
De mensen die hoog opgeven over hun spullen hebben mij nog steeds niet kunnen overtuigen van hun vakmanschap, juist de mensen die weten wanneer ze wat moeten inzetten heb ik hoog in het vaandel staan.

Voor base is slechts de base-ment gereserveerd!

*kind*of*cool*

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Weet dat het off-topic is en ongetwijfeld snel zal worden weggehaald door mod. maar toch:

Base je bent een arrogante over het paard getilde "volwassen" kleuter. Op de manier waarop jij je profileert krijg je echt geen waardering voor wie je bent. Maargoed, wat kan joe het schelen, gezien mijn leeftijd ben ik toch maar een broekkie, of niet soms?

_""The PartyProfessional""_

----------


## base

er zijn al genoeg postings geweest over DAP
zowel over de eindtrappen als over de boxen en al de rest
het is altijd iets met dit materiaal
wat staat er het meeste als herstelling in een grote muziekzaak
juist, d*p
het is altijd wat:
speakons, kabels, interne problemen (piezo) enz...
en ja, ik heb het geluk aan mijn zijde 
PIENS in DEINZE BELGIUM is the best
zowel kwa service and all the rest
base

----------


## ralph

Daan heeft er net zoveel moeite mee als ik lees ik...
Ik probeer de reden te achterhalen en een discussie op basis van argumenten te voeren, maar ik krijg 0,0 respons van BAse, wat ik jammer vindt, want hij neemt wel de moeite om te posten, maar reageert niet inhoudelijk.
Ik ben de eerste om toe te geven dat ik niet wil werken met een dap cd speler maar zelf werk met pioneers, als ikm iets mix dan is het ook niet op een dap console, maar ik snap niet wat er de idee achter is om het helemaal in de grond te stampen zonder met een argument te komen.

*kind*of*cool*

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> oh ja, nog even dit RALPH !!!
> hetgeen ik al gedaan heb kwa mixing enz...
> daar kan jij alleen maar van dromen en een punt aan zuigen
> zou ik dan toch iets kennen of niet soms
> base <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>
> en als je het wil weten , geef ik de url...



Gezien mijn leeftijd zal het ook geen waar zijn : maar écht wel zielig....was ook zo ongeveer mijn gedacht bij ieder van jouw posts. Gewoon zinsbouw en bijvoorbeeld maar het gebruik van hoofdletters doet me al denken aan seniliteit. En eigenlijk : die URL zou wel interessant zijn.

T

----------


## ralph

heej een inhoudelijke reactie, dat het veel ter reparatie wordt aangeboden, heeft dat niet ook te maken dat het heel erg veel wordt verkocht?
of basseer je je op verhoudingen en vergelijkingen met andere merken?

Heeft het er ook niet mee te maken dat het vaak beginners zijn die met dit spul onderweg gaan, dat het vaakl niet netjes verpakt onderweg gaat, maar in curverkratjes?

Nog steeds snap ik niet waar jij je op basseert, maar laat het heel duidelijk zijn dat jou iets lager aansla dan pro's die wel een nuance kunnen aanbrengen.

*kind*of*cool*

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Base, als jij zo ongelooflijk goed en geweldig bent, en wat mij betreft 20 trailers vol EAW, LAB-gruppen en PL's hebt staan, en dingen hebt gedaan waar zelf de broertjes Clair nog stil van worden: Waar maak jij je dan druk om??? Gaat #@%%*&^%$#@!@#$%&$%^$% in je eigen wereldje een potje geweldig zitten zijn en val de rest van de wereld niet lastig met je doorgedreven arrogantie!

_""The PartyProfessional""_

----------


## base

www.users.pandora.be/uptide/

----------


## base

http//users.pandora.be/uptide/

----------


## ralph

ja, dan weet ik nog steeds niet waarom jij refereert aan een muziekwinkel als het gaat om het herstellen van DAP???

maar ik wil hier geen heksenjacht van maken, maar doe eens normaal in je reactie: geef aan wat er slecht is in jouw ogen aan een product, lul niet net als kleuters van 12-13 mee over iets wat je helemaal niet kent!

*kind*of*cool*

----------


## base

http://users.pandora.be/uptide/

----------


## Tiemen

(uit de site van studio uptide :Smile: 

_soundcraft Spirit_

jouw uitspraak :
"spaar eens een paar eurootjes en koop degelijk materiaal"

Series5? MH-4?

Als je al niet consequent bent aan je eigen uitspraken...

----------


## base

die spirit wordt weinig of niet gebruikt
alleen bij opnames buiten de studio met SAdie 24/96kz
maar kijk even naar onze clients, dat is veel belangrijker
base

----------


## ralph

Die mensen zijn klant bij jou, ik wil niets bij je kopen, ben een collega van je.
Daar wringt nu net de schoen, jij geeft hoog over jezelf op, terwijl het prima mogelijk is een acceptabel product neer te zetten zonder al die hele dure spullen.

of kan jij je daar niet in vinden?

*kind*of*cool*

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Sorry BASE, vind er niks belangrijks aan...

En wat betreft jouw reactie op die spirit: das nou net de reden waarvoor voor sommige mensen DAP ideale produkten maakt: wordt niet vaak gebruikt, of in ieder geval niet bij produkties waarbij absolute kwaliteit vereist is...

_""The PartyProfessional""_

----------


## base

ik kan mij helemaal vinden in goedkopere spullen
maar het moet klinken , en klinkt het niet , doei !!
en dat is mijn probleem met DAP
het klinkt niet, jammer maar het is zo
ik ben misschien een beetje pietje precies, maar dat heeft alles te maken met het materiaal waar wij mee werken 
ben eigenlijk wel een beetje verwent
maar we zitten nog steeds in een democratie en dan mag je ook je mening zeggen vind ik
base

----------


## base

Daan, ik weet dat jij je er niet kan in vinden in ons materiaal
en ik weet ook dat jij nooit van SAdie hebt gehoord !!
dan maar te zwijgen van een OTARI mengtafel
1 ding is zeker 
onze mooie dames en heren in de USA en UK doen hun mastering op SAdie en niet op protools
base

----------


## base

Nog even reageren op Daantje
blijven oefenen jongen en ik wens je veel succes toe
je hebt al zoveel ervaring dat ik er stil van wordt
ik hoop dat je nog veel boxen mag sleuren en af en toe eens een kabeltje mag aansluiten
en vergeet vooral je lichtjes niet , groen, blauw, geel, rood en al de andere kleurtjes
ik ga uitloggen want ik ga mijn kostbare tijd niet meer verspelen aan een bende amateurs die niet eens het verschil weten tussen top materiaal en troep
base wenst jullie het allerbeste met jullie werkzaamheden 
morgen vertrek ik naar Franrijk , tamelijk veel P.A werk te doen 
en voor de rest lekker eten en lekkere wijn 
base

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Bannen deze leuke jongen denk ik maar zo ... Al die arrogante beledigingen zijn wat erover voor een 41-jarige me dunkt.
Ik woon ook in België, weliswaar een heel eind van je af, maar ik hoop dat ik op productie nooit ofte nooit met jou zal moeten samenwerken!!
Iemand afkraken op basis van z'n werkterrein is best wel makkelijk hè? Laten we het namelijk zo stellen dat ik praktisch elke dag met veeeel duurdere apparatuur in m'n handjes zit dan jij! En verkrijg ik daardoor meer respect? Nee, integendeel!!!

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
LVL Multimedia
België

Multi camera productions | Large screen systems | Plasma displays*

----------


## musicjohn

Ik ben helemaal niet zo'n grote jongen in dit vak, en werk ook niet met top apparatuur. Ik heb deze hele discussie langdurig gevolgd en heb steeds mijn mond gehouden. Maar...

Base, sorry jongen, maar ik wordt helemaal kots-misselijk als ik jouw postings lees.

By the way... modjes kunnen toch een forum-lid verbannen? (lidmaatschap weigeren) ???

Idee ???



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...   Maria magdalena...

----------


## musicjohn

Oja, ik vond dit nog, in één van de 189 topics over DAP, gedateerd 25/09/2001





> citaat:volgens mij zijn we nu echt klaar met deze discussie.
> 
> Zullen we afspreken dat iedereen die nu nog wat durft te vragen over *** naar dit topic wordt verwezen?
> 
> Hier gaat dus een hangslot op!
> en oeps....das nou lullig gooi ik toch per ongeluk de sleutel weg...
> 
> Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora



Modje houdt zich niet aan z'n woord !!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

P.S. komt uit:

http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...&TOPIC_ID=3483


Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...   Maria magdalena...

----------


## luc2366

Base, je baseert je STEEDS op vermoedens en op "wat je hebt horen zeggen". Heb je zelf al met iets van DAP gewerkt? Nee? Bek dicht dan!
Je hebt alleen maar recht op spreken als je PERSOONLIJK goede/slechte gebruikservaringen hebt gehad. 
Als je ingaat op een reactie/topic moet je dit bevestigen/weerleggen met argumenten, niet met dikkenekkenzever.
Trouwens, een lijstje merken opsommen in een website kan iedereen...dan kom je in het topic "worden jou foto's ook gejat" terecht.
Als je 41j (of ouder) bent lijkt t me logisch dat je wat stappen verder staat dan een 16j DJ. Anders zou ik me vragen beginnen stellen...
Waar ben jij ooit begonnen? En met hoeveel personen heb je geïnvesteerd in dat studiootje?
Er is geen enkele reden om ARROGANT te worden (maar misschien ben je gewoon zo opgevoed, ben je snob en merkengeil) en vanuit de hoogte te blazen. Dit forum bestaat uit mensen die 'het kunnen' en mensen die 'het willen kunnen': we zijn er om elkaar te helpen. Kun/wil je dit niet? DAN HEB JE HIER NIETS TE ZOEKEN.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Base, waar baseer jij je op dat ik me niet kan vinden in je materiaal, en dat ik alleen boxen sleur?

Gelukkig merk ik al dat ik niet de enige ben die je een arrogante klootzak vind.
Citaat van BASE:




> citaat: ik vraag mij af wanneer dat DAP gedoe gaat ophouden ???
> bijna iedereen is het er over eens dat het troep is



Nog een citaat van deze vriendelijke jongen:




> citaat: maar we zitten nog steeds in een democratie en dan mag je ook je mening zeggen vind ik



Achja... laat maar, hij heeft toch een brok beton voor z'n harses waar je eng van wordt...

_""The PartyProfessional""_

----------


## RDH

Oke ik heb nu dit hele topic doorgelezen en ook zo m'n mening gevormd; zowel over het onderwerp van het topic als over jullie discussie.
Goed; ik ben 16 jaar, ik trek nu m'n bek open tegen iedereen die spullen minder dan EAW, QSC etc te minderwaardig vindt om bij het grofvuil te zetten (overigens weet ik mijn plek hier). 
Ik ben puur met licht en geluid bezig vanuit hobby; ik heb dan ook een versterkerrack van 3x niks (gemini, soundtech) een rackje dat jullie nog niet voor niks op zouden willen halen. Maar ik weet dat ik op die spullen, voor de gelegenheden die ik verzorg kan vertrouwen! Kijk het is dan geen DAP, maar om het nu volledig ongeargumenteerd de grond in te trappen; nee. 

Oke als DJ gear werken we ook met een denon speler i.p.v een DAP maar ik kan goed begrijpen dat iemand die net begint met zijn hobby (noem voorbeeld forumleden: max, pim) en je bent 12/13 jaar dan kan ik geloven dat je heel blij bent met een cd speler van DAP en dan heb je het verder geschopt als ik op die leeftijd (sony huiskamerdingen). En dat het dan geen topapparaat is oke, maar wat maakt het uit als die speler even blijft hangen op een klassenfeestje van 20 man? geen moer toch? en dat het apparaat dan geen 5 jaar meegaat oke, want tegen die tijd ben je allang aan een nieuw apparaat toe; wellicht een stapje beter als wat je had.

Dat er veel DAP in de reparatie staat dat is vrij logisch ook; het wordt veel gebruikt door bovengenoemde doelgroep; de doelgroep (en hiermee wil ik niemand persoonlijk beledigen, evenmin zeggen dat ik beter ben of wat dan ook) met minder ervaring. Dus wellicht slopen ze eerder een driver door clipping, of is iets makkelijker beschadigd omdat het inderdaad vervoerd wordt in een curver kratje.
So what? aldoende leert men...

Dus mijn mening is; als je dan zo proffesioneel bezig bent, lach een keertje om DAP, geef iemand (waarvan je vermoedt dat hij het kan betalen) het advies om verder te kijken maar laat ieder die het wil kopen in zijn waarde! als 12/13 jarige heb je toch geen budgetten van 1000 euro voor een cd-speler of 2500 euro voor een netter geluidssetje? We zijn toch allemaal klein begonnen, en ik weet wel ik bekijk het vanuit de ogen van de hobbyist...jullie van uit de ogen van fulltimer of eigen baas. Maar ergens hoop ik dat ik met deze post niet aangevallen wordt maar dat jullie begrijpen wat ik hiermee wil zeggen.

Groeten,

Remco

p.s. Ik werk zelf ook niet met DAP, enkel wat flightcases, paar kabeltjes etc. Ik wil ook niet beweren dat ik van die top apparatuur heb.

----------


## ronny

ik ben het volledig eens met remco.

Laat het nu voor eens en altijd duidelijk zijn dat er op dit forum echte pro's rondlopen. Verder hebben we ook nog de beginnelingen en dan is er ook nog een categorie tussen deze 2 in.

We mogen deze groepen niet met elkaar vergelijken gewoon omwille van de beschikbare budgetten.

Er komen regelmatig nieuwe leden bij en der zijn ook leden die al een pak gegroeid zijn sinds hun intrede op dit forum(wij o.a).

Wij hebben ook geen peperdure merken staan, maar wij weten wel dat we tenminste op ons materiaal kunnen vertrouwen op ieder moment. 

Zo dit was mijn mening in de democratische forumwereld.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## sis

Ik ben hier pas nieuw en zit al gans de namiddag een beetje
van alles op dit forum door te lezen.
IK GA MIJ ER NIET TUSSENMENGEN DUS PLEASE ...
Mijn algemene indruk is dat er veel jongeren tussen zitten 
met alle soorten vragen over licht, geluid enz...
Op zich is dit forum er wel geschikt voor vind ik ( persoonlijk )
Wat mij ook opvalt, dat er soms totaal verkeerde raad gegeven wordt
waar je eigenlijk niks aan hebt !!!!
en als laatste valt mij het taalgebruik op !!

en nog eens IK MOEI ME NIET IN DE STRIJD !!!!!!!!!!!!
sis

----------


## ralph

> citaat:ik ga uitloggen want ik ga mijn kostbare tijd niet meer verspelen aan een bende amateurs die niet eens het verschil weten tussen top materiaal en troep



En hiermee is maar weer eens bewezen dat Base niet kan lezen, niet de moeite neemt om zijn beperkte kennis te verbreden en al helemaal niet op de hoogte is van de DAp producten waar hij zo'n uitgesproken mening over heeft.

Hiermee is hij in wezen niets anders dan de 12-13 jarigen die ook gewoon maar meelullen over "wat ze hebben gehoord"

Die constatering is niet allen verbijsterend, het maakt Base ook volstrekt belachelijk.
laten we wel wezen: als ik nu een studio zocht die mij gedegen kon adviseren dan zou ik zeker niet met zo'n Base type zaken willen doen.

Jammer dat je niet het denkvermogen hebt wat ik je had toegedicht, beter dat ik me niet meer aan je erger, zijn de laatste twee dagen met deze postings niet helemaal voor niets geweest!

*kind*of*cool*

----------


## techniekmoderator

Heftige discusie die weer oplaait, en gezien de datum aanvang en het vervolg momenteel lijkt het wel een bosbrand.
Er is al verzocht om hier maar een slot aan te hangen maar dat wil ik bewust nog even achterwege laten.
Wel verzoek ik iedereen bij deze om wel met gefundeerde argumenten te komen over de pro's en contra's van het merk DAP en niet te gaan verzanden in het vergelijken van een lelijke eend met een mercedes, elkaar correct te blijven behandelen en denken aan het taalgebruik.

Met vriendelijke groeten en bijvoorbaad dank.
Uw newbie-moderator.

Newbie/technisch-moderator fora J&H Licht en Geluid

----------


## luc2366

ok, hier komt ie: 
1/ een 5-tal jaren geleden kocht ik van het eerste model dap cd-800 3 toestellen. deze werkten goed maar konden niet gecued worden tot op t frame. DAAROM werden ze dan ook weer verkocht en NIET omdat ze niet werkten
2/ van de dap clubmixer kocht ik indertijd 2 stuks. spijtig dat de knopjes er zo "plastiekerig" uitzien - verder een goed basistafeltje.
1tje al verkocht, andere staat te koop wegens aankoop Rodec
3/heb enkele PL-07 mic's. nikske te gefluit :-)
4/aan de draaitafels begin ik niet, heb ze getest en voldoen (voor mij) niet
5/ versterkers en (goedkope) boxen WIL ik niet uitproberen. ik heb wel k-112&115 (scherp hoog, verder ok). soundmate-3 heb ik al gehoord en klinkt naar mijn bescheiden mening goed
6/ shp-150 headphone voldoet niet: komt geen bass uit om te mixen
7/ de dap-connectoren gaan stuk terwijl je ernaar kijkt :-)
ik heb in beperkte mate dap/adj/jb in m'n gamma zitten om 'voor ieders budget' te kunnen aanbieden

----------


## RDH

wat kabels en connectoren betreft; de nieuwe serie verloopkabeltjes houden t aardig vol. k heb d'r een aantal in m'n kabelkissie (jack -&gt; tulp etc) en ik moet zeggen dat ik d'r toch wel mee vooruit kan.

Groeten,

Remco

----------

